# Dale Chavez Saddle



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like Dale Chavez's show saddles, but I would like to get opinions on what any of you think if you have had any experience with them. Also I am looking at one for sale (will post picture) if you can give me an estimate of what you think it would cost.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

bump bump


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

$1,500.00 to $1,700.00

The older ones are very good Saddles, New ones are kind overpriced 




.


----------

